# Cigar Room Floor Covering?



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

I just started to finish the basement and the first room to be completed will be the cigar room. Well, its going to be a bit larger than your normal cigar room, about 14' x 19' since I want to have a monster flat screen in there and some decent furniture so I can hang out.

Anyhow, was thinking about imitation hardwood laminate flooring but that's a problem due to inconsistencies in the concrete block...a little higher here...a little lower there and I don't want to get into leveling a sub-floor (monster pain in the ass).

So, aside from nice linoleum and maybe an area rug....do you think if I just put low pile carpeting in the room (the easiest to do) that in time the room would just reek of cigar smoke due to the carpet?


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

You could stain it. My father in law just stained his basement kind of a chocolate brown color and it looks quite nice. He's got a couch and a chair down there as well as a single runner area rug. They don't retain the smoke smell too much IMO.

That's where we end up hanging out whenever we visit these days due to it being the designated smoking room. Well the fact that the ping pong table and beer fridge are down there helps too.


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

If it's just a little uneven, you may be able to lay tile. It would look great and clean up good.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

heated tile floor?? that would be sweet.
either way why not get yourself a real nice exaust system of some kind to pull that stale smoke air out and fresh air in. 
Maybe a heat exchanger as well, then you can run it damn near all the time and keep it nice and fresh in there. 
just a thought.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

The stain concrete is a nice look, if your not to far along it can be cut with a rental saw in say 2' by 2' sq.
and resembles tile nicely !


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

that would look cool too.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Avoid carpet
Staining the floor and use carpet remnants
to make it feel warmer.

I have also seen artificial turf used in a smoke room.
The guy was a golfer and avid sportsman...it was awesome


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

socapots said:


> heated tile floor?? that would be sweet.
> either way why not get yourself a real nice exaust system of some kind to pull that stale smoke air out and fresh air in.
> Maybe a heat exchanger as well, then you can run it damn near all the time and keep it nice and fresh in there.
> just a thought.


I am putting in some sort of exhaust system, just haven't figured out exactly what. Was thinking about using 6" duct pipe with a few T's that extend through the drop ceiling fitted with a vent register. At the end of the duct, an attic style in-line exhaust fan leading to a 6" flap wall cap. I'm not too crazy about cutting a 6" hole through the house though...afraid about chopping up the siding or other problems. Might get someone to cut that hole that's done many of them before.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Put some kind of half-brick pavers... would be cool. Loose or grouted.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

The stained look is very nice the only complaint will be how cold it will be. Tile will also be cold so I would go with the stain and just put down some rugs. Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> I am putting in some sort of exhaust system, just haven't figured out exactly what. Was thinking about using 6" duct pipe with a few T's that extend through the drop ceiling fitted with a vent register. At the end of the duct, an attic style in-line exhaust fan leading to a 6" flap wall cap. I'm not too crazy about cutting a 6" hole through the house though...afraid about chopping up the siding or other problems. Might get someone to cut that hole that's done many of them before.


i hear what you are saying about the hole cutting. always makes me uneasy.
You can find the center of the hole on the inside. then drill through. trace on the outside and blammo.. you know how big the hole in the siding will be.

but like you said. if your not comfortable get someone to do it for you. aint nothin wrong with someone doing it who knows. lol


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

vanvan84 said:


> The stained look is very nice the only complaint will be how cold it will be. Tile will also be cold so I would go with the stain and just put down some rugs. Sounds like a fun project.


 +1 If you search the interwebs you can find some really good looking concrete stains & staining patterns, the possibilities are endless as long as the $$ is as well:biggrin:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Carpeting will help keep the room warm while tile keeps it cool which is nice in the summer. Darker color carpeting will help hide stains. I did a room with tile and while it looks nice it was pretty cold in there in the winter. If you wanted to go for the wood look you can put a very thin pad on top of the concrete and put baby powder down so that the pad won't back up under the wood and you won't have to worry about the high and low spots.


----------



## bloominonion (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd go with a heated tile or a pergo wood type flooring. For your ventilation, you can use a filter system that works really well and requires no plumbing to the outside. It just filters the smoke out. Basically a big Ionic breeze. I will be posting pics of mine that I got soon. You can find those filtering systems for around $1000, but if you hunt you can get it cheap. I got mine for $20!! (off of craigslist)


----------

